# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Datos históricos.

## dieterlumpem

Hola a todos los amantes del agua y de su entorno. Me gustaría saber si alguien conoce dónde se pueden consultar gráficos históricos de la evolución del agua embalsada en España en los últimos 50 años.

Un saludo a todos

----------

